# Good bye free press etc.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines Drudge: Obama Rips FOXNEWS: 'We're Going to Have to Change How the Media Reports'...

Just how does he propose changing how the media reports? Only good news about what he is doing?



> For going on seven years we have learned three things about President Obama: 1) He loves the poor so much he continues to create more of them. 2) He loves the poor so much he does everything in his power to keep them poor. 3) He doesn't see the opposition as loyal, but as bad players - his enemy. This is especially true of Fox News, which Obama ripped as anti-poor bigots during a Wednesday afternoon summit on poverty.
> 
> We're used to this Obama, the forever-partisan who has never seen himself as president of all the people but only of those who worship him.
> 
> ...


For the full story: http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism ... a-reports/

Here are two very good points:


> After seven failed years, to watch Obama sit there and discuss the poor as though he is part of the solution and not the problem, is laughable.





> And let's not forget that Obama knows nothing about poverty. He has lived a privileged life.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is funny how he wants to just limit how Fox or other media outlets that are against what he preaches. But I am sure he won't limit MSNBC..... or other liberal outlets.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Not that that ANY President could ever limit what or how the press reports!, One more 
StupidObamaism! I'll bet his press people bash their collective heads together and say among themselves " how can we make that idiot shut up,and quit spouting off seat of the pants nonsensical crap every time he opens his trap!?! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Not that that ANY President could ever limit what or how the press reports!, One more
> StupidObamaism! I'll bet his press people bash their collective heads together and say among themselves " how can we make that idiot shut up,and quit spouting off seat of the pants nonsensical crap every time he opens his trap!?! LOL


Kirsten Powers is liberal and she thinks Obama is curtailing free speech. I think she wrote a book on how liberals, or maybe democrats are killing free speech. That's why we have fools talk about hate speech. It's a way to silence those who don't agree with them. It's why they cry political correctness and worship tolerance. Total tolerance is nothing less than total lack of principles. It's easy to be tolerant if you stand for nothing.


----------

